# I did the Brazilian Keratin Treatment!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my God!!!! Im still smiling. Okay here is my review.
I went to this fancy smancy salon in ATL. When I pulled up the valet asked for my keys and parked my truck. When I got in the salon the clerk asked me my name. She then asked me to follow her to the coat room. In tyhe coat room she took my coat off and hung it up. She then offered me water of coffe. (They had there own bottled water with the salon name on it). Anyway She sat me down until my appointment time which was at 9. So his assitant came and got me and washed my hair with some kind of clarifying shampoo. After that he came and talked to me about the product. Basically its called Coppala. Its supposed to be the formeldyhyde free version. Any way he applied it to my hair in reallllll little segmants. It took an hour. Then he blow dryd it on a low temp (compared to how i do) with a paddle brush. Then he flat ironed it in reallllll little segmants. Okay the problem I had was he tryd to use this little a#@ comb while he was appyling the product "can we please use a bigger comb" and the heat temp of the flat iron wasnt as bad. But he tried to run that thing through my hair like ten times every strand  The smell wasnt even bad. It did smell alittle .Like you knew it wasnt a regular perm . So while we were talking and he was telling me about the compatition in atl. I knew the other guy cuz he did my hair before. He told me he had some customers tell him that they went to the other guy and thier nose bleed. I repeated what I he said to make sure he was serious . He may be hating on dude alittle bit. I dont know. Im tired though so I gotta go figure out how the heck to sleep without kinking up my hair for four days. Ill get my neighbor to take some pics on day four.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 1, 2008)

Did he rinse out the solution?

How much did the service cost?

How long is it supposed to last?

What about your newgrowth?


I can't wait to see pictures.  Did it burn at all like i perm?  Do you think this is something you will do again?

Sorry so nosey but this sounds interesting


----------



## Creatividual (Feb 1, 2008)

it's a conditioner?


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm confused too.  I thought you couldn't relax after washing your hair because washing opens up your pores and the perm will burn really bad.  So you got your hair washed, the permed?


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

He charged me $150.00 per hour and it took two hours. erplexedNo he did not rinse out the solution. The solution has to sit in your hair for four days. He had to clarify my hair first. Then he put it on, blow dryed it and flat ironed it. Im gonna go back in three months maybe four. When I get roller sets you cant see my new growth . I can get away with it for about four months if I stay on top of it. After that Im gonna get another treatment and see if it tames my new growth enough for me not to get a perm. FYI I did not get the treatment to straighten my hair. I wanted it to stop my breakage. My hair is not really breaking but my ends about 1 inche up is fragile as he&& . And after the treatment I pulled a piece of hair and tried to break it I think I could tie my hair to a truck and pull off before it breaks now. I think ill get two more treatments then leave it alone. I just want my hair to grow out like four inches before I get about a half inch cut. So im really tryna save the length i have while growing it out until i feel comfortable getting a cut .


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

No ivy its not a perm. Its some kind of protein treatment on steroids.It doesnt permanantly straighten your hair ,eventually it fades of after 3 months i guess depending on how often you wash.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 1, 2008)

Just curious, what salon did you go to? I had called someone in the Atlanta area - a salon in Buckhead & it was a guy that would've been doing the service. I just wonder if it's your guy or the nosebleed guy LOL.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmm very interesting....So the treatment has to stay in your hair for 4 days b4 you wash it out?


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

I went to vis-a-vis salon . The guys name is Joseph. FYI I never told him about nikkos cousin. I told him my sister had it done in ny which she really did and i found his info online which i did also. They have a awesome website. But we had this long brazilian keratin discussions going on for a while here an lhcf before I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes four whole days. And you cant wrap your hair, youve got to try to keep it straight the whole time. I was walking out of a gas station and a single rain drop landed in my head and I flipped out. When I got home the hairs were fused together. I had to carefully pull them apart. Then lightly flat iron that one section


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are some pics I took with my camera phone. Its the best I can do for now.It lookes pretteir in person. Its realll shiney and white girl straight.best of all Its strongggggggggg


----------



## winterinatl (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice pics.  The application process you described is much different from what I'd read about before.  I thought they applied it in a fine mist, with a brush.

Pleas let us know about any breakage.

Also, you said you cannot get your hair wet...when I shower the steam makes my head sweat, and sometimes I sweat at night, would that be enough to negate it's effects?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 1, 2008)

cubanit said:


> I went to vis-a-vis salon . The guys name is Joseph. FYI I never told him about nikkos cousin. I told him my sister had it done in ny which she really did and i found his info online which i did also. They have a awesome website. But we had this long brazilian keratin discussions going on for a while here an lhcf before I decided to take the plunge.


 
That's the name of the one that I posted on the thread. So at least I didn't refer anyone to the nosebleed guy. I was worried about that. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

Winterinatl, I think the one your talking about is called tangara. This is gonna sound real nasty. I love to take ubber ubber hot showers. I cant even take a bath unless the water is ubber ubber hot. Sooooooo
 im gonna take a sink bath for the next four days.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 1, 2008)

cubanit said:


> He charged me $150.00 per hour and it took two hours. erplexedNo he did not rinse out the solution. The solution has to sit in your hair for four days. He had to clarify my hair first. Then he put it on, blow dried it and flat ironed it. I'm gonna go back in three months maybe four. When I get roller sets you cant see my new growth . I can get away with it for about four months if I stay on top of it. After that I'm gonna get another treatment and see if it tames my new growth enough for me not to get a perm. FYI I did not get the treatment to straighten my hair. I wanted it to stop my breakage. My hair is not really breaking but my ends about 1 inch up is fragile as he&& . And after the treatment I pulled a piece of hair and tried to break it *I think I could tie my hair to a truck and pull off before it breaks now.* I think ill get two more treatments then leave it alone. I just want my hair to grow out like four inches before I get about a half inch cut. So I'm really tryna save the length i have while growing it out until i feel comfortable getting a cut .



My hair does like protein, I'm interested in this...

This may be a dumb question 

But after four days of letting the treatment "take", you can add water/product to your hair, and it will dry straight?  Like you can wash your hair once a week for the 3-4 months and your hair will have the same straightness?

I'm really interested in this....



cubanit said:


> Yes four whole days. And you cant wrap your hair, you've got to try to keep it straight the whole time. I was walking out of a gas station and a single rain drop landed in my head and I flipped out. *When I got home the hairs were fused together*. I had to carefully pull them apart. Then lightly flat iron that one section



That gave me goosebumps, I don't know why...erplexed


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> My hair does like protein, I'm interested in this...
> 
> This may be a dumb question
> 
> ...


 

*lurking* 

What happens if you sleep wild one night? Does your hair have to be straight, if it's not a perm? In other words, can naturals get this super protien treatment??


----------



## cubanit (Feb 1, 2008)

This may be a dumb question 

But after four days of letting the treatment "take", you can add water/product to your hair, and it will dry straight? Like you can wash your hair once a week for the 3-4 months and your hair will have the same straightness?


Umm. I have to use this shampoo that has no sodium chloride or luarthfate (spelled all wrong)And wash my hair lightly on the forth day. My sister got the one with formyldyhyde and after she washed hers she didnt even have to add heat she said it air dries stick straight. I however was told to try it the first time and see how it dries.I may lightly blow dry on cool with my round brush to give it a little shape. It supposed to protect completly against heat. Im gonna try my best to no heat it out for the next couple months.


----------



## Moroni (Feb 2, 2008)

cubanit said:


> He charged me $150.00 per hour and it took two hours. erplexedNo he did not rinse out the solution. The solution has to sit in your hair for four days. He had to clarify my hair first. Then he put it on, blow dryed it and flat ironed it. Im gonna go back in three months maybe four. When I get roller sets you cant see my new growth . I can get away with it for about four months if I stay on top of it. After that Im gonna get another treatment and see if it tames my new growth enough for me not to get a perm. FYI I did not get the treatment to straighten my hair. I wanted it to stop my breakage. My hair is not really breaking but my ends about 1 inche up is fragile as he&& . And after the treatment I pulled a piece of hair and tried to break it I think I could tie my hair to a truck and pull off before it breaks now. I think ill get two more treatments then leave it alone. I just want my hair to grow out like four inches before I get about a half inch cut. So im really tryna save the length i have while growing it out until i feel comfortable getting a cut .


 
Thank you SOOOOOO MUCH!!!! I can't help it, cubanit, I just can't help it!  I've known since I first heard about this that this was the answer I've been looking for.  I just knew it!  Now, please, *PICS!!!!*

I've been even thinking about flying to Boca Raton to have it done, because I really think this is the ONLY way my thin, fine hair can make it to MBL while I stop relaxing (the normal way)!  Alright!!!!


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok ladies, dumb question here, what's in this stuff? I myself would be super worried that my hair would "stay bone straight" with just a protein tx. To my uneducated self(on this topic) it sounds similar to a perm. Can we get more info on this stuff?erplexed


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> Ok ladies, dumb question here, what's in this stuff? I myself would be super worried that my hair would "stay bone straight" with just a protein tx. To my uneducated self(on this topic) it sounds similar to a perm. Can we get more info on this stuff?erplexed


 
Its not just a protein treatment. I was oversimplifing. There are like one hundred threads with info about it on here somewhere. Do a search. Its not a perm though. It coats your hair , but eventually will fade of after months of washing. Its not effective supposedly or not as effective on natural hair. the keratin supposedly clings to porus hair and fills in the blanks. Thats why I got it for the damage repair. I think the straight part is a side effect. After I wash it it will not be as stick straight he said .


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

..............


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

................


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 2, 2008)

Oye!!!  Your hair looks great!!!  So would you say that in addition to the strength in the hair strands that you also notice an increase in the thickness of the strand too?  I was wondering cause my strands are like "invisible thin"!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 2, 2008)

I found this information on the Coppola treatment:

http://www.keratincomplex.com/

http://www.modernsalon.com/BlogBloggerPage/tabid/65/Default.aspx?cid=8984&tid=13


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 2, 2008)

Cubanit, 
your hair looks so straight, so perfect and the shine is wow! I think I understand the process for the most part. My concerts are

1. After the treatments are done can you go about your normal hair routine: deep conditioning treatments/moisture treatments?

2. Since this is like a "protein treatment on steroids" would you have to stick soley to moisture treatments?  I know that proteins although strenghtening can be drying.

3. It states that stick straight hair is a side effect, would I be able to do rollersets etc and achieve a curly style?


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> Oye!!! Your hair looks great!!! So would you say that in addition to the strength in the hair strands that you also notice an increase in the thickness of the strand too? I was wondering cause my strands are like "invisible thin"!!!


 

No, absolutely not thickness. I normally have big thick hair even right after a perm and my hair is super duper straight now it looks thinner. However, he said after the first wash it should ease up a little. I like the normal fullness of my hair. I think it gets ugly straight because they flat iron the he$# out of it.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Cubanit,
> your hair looks so straight, so perfect and the shine is wow! I think I understand the process for the most part. My concerts are
> 
> 1. After the treatments are done can you go about your normal hair routine: deep conditioning treatments/moisture treatments?
> ...


You know this was my first question in the chair. He said yes continue your normal routine. Just no products with sodiom chloride. Im gonna play it by feel. The funny thing is, I know keratin is supposed to be a protein treatment but, my hair is sooo soft like after the best moisture treatment ive ever had, which was keratase. Yes you can still manipulate your hair the same he said. When they say stick straight its more like the cuticle is real smooth. Hope that makes since.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> I found this information on the Coppola treatment:
> 
> http://www.keratincomplex.com/
> 
> http://www.modernsalon.com/BlogBloggerPage/tabid/65/Default.aspx?cid=8984&tid=13


 
I want to order the deep conditioning treatment. He said it was on back order. I wish i could figure out how to purchase without the salon. They said its some kinda deep conditioner that prolongs the life of the process.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 2, 2008)

cubanit said:


> You know this was my first question in the chair. He said yes continue your normal routine. Just *no products with sodiom chloride.* Im gonna play it by feel. The funny thing is, I know keratin is supposed to be a protein treatment but, my hair is sooo soft like after the best moisture treatment ive ever had, which was keratase. Yes you can still manipulate your hair the same he said. When they say stick straight its more like the cuticle is real smooth. Hope that makes since.


 
Yes thank you it makes perfect sense.  I'm sure now that they have their own "maintenance" products that you have to use. Thanks for the info, now I'm going to find a NYC/NJ salon that specialized this service especially for black hair.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 2, 2008)

cubanit said:


> I want to order the deep conditioning treatment. He said it was on back order. I wish i could figure out how to purchase without the salon. They said its some kinda deep conditioner that prolongs the life of the process.


 

Thanks for the info...your hair is nice & shiny straight.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

.............


----------



## queen_t (Feb 2, 2008)

They offered this treatment to me at my Dominican salon two weeks ago. However, I wasn't interested. That's just their way of getting my butt stuck in their salon chair every 3-4 months. Right now, they see me once a year for trims. I'd much rather save my money and stick with my relaxers at home.  Besides, from all what I've learned here, I know I do a better job with my hair.

With that said, cubanit, I'm glad you had a great experience!!


----------



## AshCash (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Cubanit...

Thanks for posting your experience! Your hair looks great. I've gotten thermal reconditioning (BKT's permanent cousin) done about 5-6 times. I cut all my off TR'ed hair to go natural (just because of the expense), but I am seriously thinking of going back. It saves me so much time. No planning your life around your hair. The BKT is another option that I will have to investigate. I know a few salons do it in DC/NY. You can't wash your hair for a few days with TR too, but the results after the first wash are fantastic. Good luck!  Let us know how the first wash goes.


----------



## luzminerva (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally, someone did it.    Looks fabulous.  Glad you went formaldahyde free


----------



## luzminerva (Feb 22, 2008)

How is this holding up????????


----------



## jwhitley6 (Feb 27, 2008)

bumping for updates.


----------



## kellylinn77 (Feb 28, 2008)

BUMPIN' BUMPIN' BUMPIN'
How's your hair holdin up Cubanit.  I really want to try this!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 28, 2008)

bumping for updates


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 28, 2008)

this sounds so intersting - but Ihave done a ton of reading on it...
I am a bitaprehensive.....


----------



## luzminerva (Mar 7, 2008)

Cubanit,

Where are you?  What she said below. 



kellylinn77 said:


> BUMPIN' BUMPIN' BUMPIN'
> How's your hair holdin up Cubanit. I really want to try this!


----------



## imstush (Mar 7, 2008)

AshCash said:


> Hi Cubanit...
> 
> Thanks for posting your experience! Your hair looks great. I've gotten *thermal reconditioning (BKT's permanent cousin)* done about 5-6 times. I cut all my off TR'ed hair to go natural (just because of the expense), but I am seriously thinking of going back. It saves me so much time. No planning your life around your hair. The BKT is another option that I will have to investigate. I know a few salons do it in DC/NY. You can't wash your hair for a few days with TR too, but the results after the first wash are fantastic. Good luck!  Let us know how the first wash goes.


 
^^^^Can you tell us more?  Thanks.


----------



## SoCalli (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been getting BKT treatments since March of last year.  I love it.  I'm natural with 3c/4a (?) hair.  It doesn't straighten my hair.  I knew it wouldn't.  It only straightens your hair if you have wavy/loose curls or have some kind of prior chemical treatment like a perm.  I just wanted some thing that would make detangling and styling it easier (and cuter).  It just loosens the curl pattern and makes detangling super easy.  (In the shower, the comb just glides through).  It makes my curls so pretty and defined.  I use natural or organic shampoos, and it make my BKT lasts even longer.  I can blow dry my hair and flat iron it on a lower heat setting.

The only problem I have is that my roots can't just be done.  I have to get the whole head done again, and the ends are straighter than the roots b/c they've been exposed to more treatments.  It's a minor problem and not a big deal.  Another con, is that the smell is intense and can make your eyes water pretty bad.

OP, you can wrap your hair without messing your BKT up.  Just make sure you wrap it nice and smooth.


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 7, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## natieya (Mar 8, 2008)

I, too, would like to hear of an update!


----------



## delp (Mar 9, 2008)

i found this on a website:
The BKT will give very temporary results on virgin African American hair. Much will depend upon the tightness of the curl pattern and how closed the cuticle is.Results will usually only last a month or so on this hair type.
This treatment will work best on hair that has been chemically treated. The Keratin need to penetrate the hair shaft and this is most effectively achieved when the hair has been previously opened by prior chemical treatments. One way to address this hair type would be to use a mild sodium relaxer first to achieve some smoothness and open the cuticle. Next the BKT can be applied to achieve great condition and and a silkier look.Because this is Keratin based it can be applied over the relaxer on the same day with no chance of damage.
You can then expect to see results for 2-3 months . Again much will depend on the original curl pattern , how quickly the hair grows, and the hair texture.
Vinnie

my question...Could a dye or henna open the cuticle?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for this info. How do you ladies that are natural deal with new growth in between the time you get this treatment and get your touch up?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 21, 2008)

delp said:


> i found this on a website:
> The BKT will give very temporary results on virgin African American hair. Much will depend upon the tightness of the curl pattern and how closed the cuticle is.Results will usually only last a month or so on this hair type.
> This treatment will work best on hair that has been chemically treated. The Keratin need to penetrate the hair shaft and this is most effectively achieved when the hair has been previously opened by prior chemical treatments. One way to address this hair type would be to use a mild sodium relaxer first to achieve some smoothness and open the cuticle. Next the BKT can be applied to achieve great condition and and a silkier look.Because this is Keratin based it can be applied over the relaxer on the same day with no chance of damage.
> You can then expect to see results for 2-3 months . Again much will depend on the original curl pattern , how quickly the hair grows, and the hair texture.
> ...


 

I would like to know this too!


----------



## SoCalli (Jul 21, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Thanks for this info. How do you ladies that are natural deal with new growth in between the time you get this treatment and get your touch up?



It is the same as with a perm, but the demarcation line isn't as extreme (perm=kinky roots and straight ends, BKT=kinky roots/curly hair...your natural hair time will dictate how those two extremes work).  When you want it redone, you just do the whole head again.  You can do it anytime you want.  You don't have to wait like with a perm.


----------



## SoCalli (Jul 21, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I would like to know this too!



Yes, dyeing your hair opens up the cuticles.  The lighter you go the more your cuticles will be opened.  I've never used henna so I can't answer that question for you.


----------



## aminata (Jul 28, 2008)

Bumping for updates.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Aug 15, 2008)

for those of you who do it yourself at home - which brand do you buy and from where?..........


----------



## cupcakes (Aug 15, 2008)

ur pix look nice. but the whole process u described souds scary 2 me


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Mar 11, 2009)

Wait, do some people actually do this themselves? Has anyone with real thick, 3 or 4, hair manage to do BKT by themselves? If so could you post how you did it, where you got your products from and how long it took?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 11, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Mar 24, 2009)

So I got BKT done.  I wash it out tomorrow.  The stylist used GlobalKeratin 2% formaldehyde. I got my hair texlaxed first with Affirm mild.  Truly the most wonderful perm ever! It did not burn a bit.  My hair processed so fast she did it in the sink and rinsed sections as she went.

As for doing BKT at home, I've found my own anser.  You can order Global Keratin online -- Globalkeratin.com for $250 for a bottle that will give you 10-14 treatments depending on hair length. You can also get a 450 degree flat iron from there fore $65 or $95. Considering one BKT salon treatment is $250, I will be doing this at home next time. You just need a fan blowing and ideally a friend to help.  THe good part is BKT is not like a perm so you can take as long as you want blow drying and flat ironing your hair.

My process:
1. Affirm relaxer
2. Wash hair
3. Paint on BKT cream in sections
4. Let sit 20 min
5. Blow dry 80% dry
6. flat iron in VERY THIN slivers entire head
7. Leave straight for 4 days

So tomorrow is my wash out. Right now I think my hair looks too thin. You can see my before and after BKT pics in my LHCF album.  I'll post more when I wash out my hair.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 25, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> So I got BKT done.  I wash it out tomorrow.  The stylist used GlobalKeratin 2% formaldehyde. I got my hair texlaxed first with Affirm mild.  Truly the most wonderful perm ever! It did not burn a bit.  My hair processed so fast she did it in the sink and rinsed sections as she went.
> 
> As for doing BKT at home, I've found my own anser.  You can order Global Keratin online -- Globalkeratin.com for $250 for a bottle that will give you 10-14 treatments depending on hair length. You can also get a 450 degree flat iron from there fore $65 or $95. Considering one BKT salon treatment is $250, I will be doing this at home next time. You just need a fan blowing and ideally a friend to help.  THe good part is BKT is not like a perm so you can take as long as you want blow drying and flat ironing your hair.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to add a note to ur process steps - for those who dont know - do NOT condition your hair on that wash immediately PRIOR to the BKT (step 2).  after the 4 days, u can condition it as normal, just dont use any sodium chloride products.
p.s. the pic in my siggy is right after having my latest BKT done this month


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 17, 2009)

bumping this one...home bkters - please chime in


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Apr 20, 2009)

FYI - my stylist uses Global Keratin from globalkeratin.com.  For people who are going to do this themselves, you can order it from there as well as the 400 degree flat iron you need.

And crzydaze is right in her note about the was process. Thanks!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 3, 2009)

SoCalli said:


> I've been getting BKT treatments since March of last year.  I love it.  I'm natural with 3c/4a (?) hair.  It doesn't straighten my hair.  I knew it wouldn't.  It only straightens your hair if you have wavy/loose curls or have some kind of prior chemical treatment like a perm.  I just wanted some thing that would make detangling and styling it easier (and cuter).  It just loosens the curl pattern and makes detangling super easy.  (In the shower, the comb just glides through).  It makes my curls so pretty and defined.  I use natural or organic shampoos, and it make my BKT lasts even longer.  I can blow dry my hair and flat iron it on a lower heat setting.
> 
> The only problem I have is that my roots can't just be done.  I have to get the whole head done again, and the ends are straighter than the roots b/c they've been exposed to more treatments.  It's a minor problem and not a big deal.  Another con, is that the smell is intense and can make your eyes water pretty bad.
> 
> OP, you can wrap your hair without messing your BKT up.  Just make sure you wrap it nice and smooth.



SoCali, 
do you have photos of your hair or any other naturals that have done the BKT?

I dont want my hair bone straight.  I dont want it flat but i also don''t want to have to use heat to curl every day.  I just want my own curl looser without all the frizz.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone use both BKT and henna?


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone had an experience with ACV rinse making BKT'd hair rough or tangled?


----------



## Sassyone (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Socalli,
I'm in SD too and just found out about this treatment. Where did you go to get yours done? Did they specialize in black hair?
Thanks!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 19, 2010)

cubanit said:


> Its not just a protein treatment. I was oversimplifing. There are like one hundred threads with info about it on here somewhere. Do a search. Its not a perm though. It coats your hair , but eventually will fade of after months of washing. Its not effective supposedly or not as effective on natural hair. the keratin supposedly clings to porus hair and fills in the blanks. Thats why I got it for the damage repair. I think the straight part is a side effect. After I wash it it will not be as stick straight he said .


 
Is there a thread for naturals who use/did this treatment??


----------

